# Old Stock Certificates -Help with research



## damaaster (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi,

My dad recently gave me an old stock certificate as well as an old Bond certificate. Neither of us think they are worth anything - but I figured it couldn't hurt to check. I tried doing some research online, but couldn't find anything - that being said I am not really 100% sure where I should be looking. These certificates are 30+ years old.

If anyone has any pointers, it would be greatly appreciated.

The first certificate is for shares of:

*Aardmore Holdings Inc.*
- Incorporated under the business corporations Act (Alberta)
-Dated 1983
Transfer Agent: Canada Trust Company

I was able to find this online:
Aardmore Holdings Inc. (Alta. Aug. 9, 1982) July 30, 1984 – Name changed to Enercan Group Inc. and continued into Ontario following reverse takeover acquisition of Enercan Inc


The 2nd certificate is an old Russian Railroad bond. I've seen people selling them on Ebay - which I assume means they aren't worth much other than as a collectors item- but again - I am no expert in this area. 
*4% Riazan-Uralsk railway Company Bond *

I found this online: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Russia-Riaz...-Roubles-1894-uncancelled-talon-/252923482396

Any help or ideas would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I had the same issue once, I brought them into a broker at the bank and he tracked them down. Some were worth nothing, but a couple actually had value and were able to be cashed in.


----------

